# Weiß jemand wo ich Bilder von Noten finde?



## Oxygen (28. Mai 2001)

Ich suche jetzt schon ne ganze Weile nach soetwas... nichts gefunden...
Es sollten Handgeschriebene Noten sein, und am besten hochauflösend 

Bitte helft mir...
Gebt mir nen direkten Link dazu, wenns geht...  
;-) 

Wenn wir grad dabei sind... n Foto von ner Violine brauchte ich dann auchnoch... 
thx


----------



## Oxygen (28. Mai 2001)

Na kommt schon... traut euch ruig...;-)        :|


----------



## Oxygen (28. Mai 2001)

Kommt schoooon:| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (28. Mai 2001)

du strotzt nur so vor ideen oder ? ich auch nur ich bekomm die nie realisiert


----------



## Oxygen (28. Mai 2001)

Mit n bischen Ausdauer bekommt man doch sogut wie alles realisiert, odaaa? 

na kommt schon... Sachts mit doch...


----------



## Sovok (28. Mai 2001)

von mir kannste nix erwarten
bin unmusikalisch


----------



## Oxygen (28. Mai 2001)

*heul* BITTTEEEEE irgendwer...


----------



## oezer (29. Mai 2001)

wie wärs denn mit selber suchen? wir haben hier einige Links veröffentlicht zu Fotoarchiven, durchstöber mal diese bitte. Benutze am besten die Suchfunktion da wirst du einige Links finden  Und ein Tip wenn du die Leute so ermunterst wird dir wohl keiner helfen  

aber nicht verzagen du wirst deine violine schon finden.

ein persönlicher Tip von mir. Wenn ich auf Bildsuche gehe dann suche ich genau in dem Bereich. In deinem Fall würde ich mir Musikseiten --> Klassische (Beethoven, Mozart etc.) Seiten anschauen. Stichwort Paganini eintippen in suchmaschinen... berühmte Komponisten etc. etc. du weisst was ich damit meine?

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Oxygen (29. Mai 2001)

Das hab ich auch gemacht... und zwar ziemlich intensiev...
Hab zwar was gefunden, aber immer nur so minni Bilderchen...  
Deswegen frag ich jetzt euch... 
Ma nebenbei:
Wo holst du eigentlich immer dein Material her?


----------



## Scalé (29. Mai 2001)

Nach stundenlanger suche kann ich leider nicht viel bieten.
eins (ist leider nicht so gross und durch einwasserzeichen gechützt, aber das einzige was ich fand. kostet ohne Wasserzeichen 3 $)
http://www.laux-privat.de/ak/11526837.jpg


----------



## Oxygen (30. Mai 2001)

Mh... Corbis, ja.. da war ich auch schon... danke trozdem für die mühe...


----------



## Scalé (30. Mai 2001)

hmm np.
aber is echt Sch... schwierig sowas zu finden


----------



## sa^ya (30. Mai 2001)

schon mal ganz banal im lycos-bildkatalog geguckt?

vorallem zu der violine hab ich da einiges gesehen.
unter suchbegriff "violine" oder "stradivari"

zu noten guck dir das mal an
http://www.a1.nl/homepages/ensemble/op77.jpg
http://www.xaverthoma.de/3_solosonate.gif

allerdings kenn ich mich mit dem copyright dort nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Scalé (30. Mai 2001)

also das eine der Beiden ist wesentlich zu klein so wie ich das sehe.
Und eben diese Bildersuche nutzt er.

ach ja hab auch noch etwas gestöbert aber nicht mehr allzuviel gefunden
http://www.laux-privat.de/AK/noten/


----------



## Oxygen (30. Mai 2001)

*Danke....danke danke...*

Man... hätte nich gedacht, dass hier sooo viele hilfsberreite Leute sind...  

@sa^ya:
Man... das Bild is genau das, was ich gesucht hab... danke danke danke...wo hast's her?

@HeadFragGer2K:
Das is echt gut... (besonders noten2 74kb hab ich gesucht...)
Die anderen 3sehen nich ganz so Handgeschrieben aus, und sind nicht ganz so hochauflösend... 

Danke an alle... ich werd sehen was ich damit machen kann...


----------



## sa^ya (30. Mai 2001)

*Bitte...Bitte Bitte..immer gern*

Die Bilder habe ich tatsächlich aus dem Lycos-Bilderkatalog.
Dort habe ich bislang fast immer gefunden, was ich gesucht habe.
Such halt gerne!
Hoffe, daß wir das Ergebniss auch zu sehen bekommen!


----------



## Scalé (30. Mai 2001)

Ich denke schon das er uns das Pic zeigen wird.
Und erfahrungsgemäs wird es wieder ein echt geniales


----------



## sa^ya (30. Mai 2001)

Ja,das ist mir mittlerweile auch klar.
Sorry,kenn mich hier halt noch nicht so aus.
Leß mich grad durch die einzelnen Areas.


----------



## Scalé (30. Mai 2001)

Also ich kann dir nur eins sagen:
Das ist das geilste Board zum thema GFX was ich kenn. (ungelogen)


----------



## Neo120484 (30. Mai 2001)

*zustimm* Da hast du echt recht hab noch nirgends so viel Hilfe/Tipps/Anregungen bekommen


----------



## sa^ya (30. Mai 2001)

Ja, das ist wohl wahr!
Deswegen hab ich mich ja nun endlich auch registrieren lassen.
Und ich will noch ganz viel lernen!


----------



## Oxygen (30. Mai 2001)

Kloa veröffentliche ich das Pic... mir fehlt es nur grad an creativität...  Aber wenn mir wieder was einfällt mach ich natürlich weiter... und ich veröffentlichs dann hier...  

Ich kann auch nur zustimmen... DAS BOARD IS EINFACH GENIAL!!!
Guckt euch einfach doch mal den Thread hier an... Hatte die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben... aber dann kahmt ihr... 

Hier kann man echt was lernen...


----------

